# Transmission Problem



## X-Trailer (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone.

My 2005 X-Trail SE AWD automatic transmission is having a problem (30,000 Km). Can anyone help?

My daughter returned home & was parking the X in our gently-sloped driveway. The engine was running, it was in D (Drive), & the vehicle started to role backwards. A minute later, she had it in Park, shut the engine off, & removed the key . It started to role backwards again in our gently-sloped driveway - VERY SCARRY. I have never had this happen before with the X, or with the many other cars I have owned over the past 20 years (so it's not the slope of the driveway). The weather was extremely hot & humid.

I have driven the X for a couple of days now since this happened, & I haven't noticed any problems or unusual noises with the transmission, except for one thing. Now, when the engine is on & transmission in Park, each time you put your foot on or off the brake pedal you hear a definite clicking sound coming from the gearshift. You can actually feel the clicks if you put your hand on the gearshift, at the bottom of the transmission shifter. I have never noticed this before. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I have an appointment with the dealership on June 10 - can it wait till then?

Thanks for your help.

Carl.


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

sounds like park pin problems,, get it into dealer for service....and use emergency brake for now


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Carl:

I have the same vehicle (05 SE AWD Auto) which just turned 24 k - no problems to date.

Scary is a good description for your problem - upside is that IF it's the tranny, it should be replaced under warranty.

This is one of the worst kind of problems to have - here today, gone tomorrow. If it doesn't replicate itself for the dealer, it may be difficult for them to diagnose - - unless a fault code shows in the computer.

Your appointment is a week away and, obviously you described the problem to the dealer and they did not deem it necessary to bring it in immediately. It appears that it worked OK for you for several days.......if you want to be on the safe side, you could call them again and ask their opinion on the continued use of the vehicle......

The weather should not be a factor, but you did have some very hot and very humid conditions for several days. In the days after the incident (when you drove it) did the weather change ? ? 

Yours is the first such incident that I've heard of. I'm on several other X-T forums (UK & Australia) and have not seen it mentioned there either.

Hope it's a one-off and gets resolved quickly and painlessly for you. Do keep us informed of the outcome.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

The click sound you hear is the safeguard against the car being shifted out of park until the brake is applied.


----------

